# Opening "works" documents



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Is there a simple program I can download to open MS Works documents on a computer that doesn't have "works"?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Just covert it to a program you use.

http://www.groovypost.com/howto/howto/convert-microsoft-works-wps-files-to-word-docx/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

If formatting isn't too complicated then you can save it as a .rtf (rich text format) file with Works, then open it for editing with most any word processor. It's not perfect, but .rtf files can usually be ported to other word processors with only minor modifications. But if you have advanced formatting in the document, such as tables or imbedded images, then you'll need a more sophisticated converter, such as the one painters wife suggested. Of course, of you have Works documents but don't have Works available you don't have any choice.

I've come across this before a few times. I wondered why Microsoft would create such a nonstandard format that it wouldn't even be compatible with it's own alternative products.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I've come across this before a few times. I wondered why Microsoft would create such a nonstandard format that it wouldn't even be compatible with it's own alternative products."

$$$ It isn't just Works. M$ constantly revamped the standards for the .XLS format in Excel, to the point that when I was programming output for my software I had to completely abandon trying to make a neat formatted interface and go back to CSV and Tab separated output.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> If formatting isn't too complicated then you can save it as a .rtf (rich text format) file with Works, then open it for editing with most any word processor.


These were saved as .wps files on my old computer, then copied to a new one, but the 
Works program didn't get copied

This one has "Microsoft Office Starter" so when I open the documents, there are lots on strange symbols interspersed with the actual text, making them unreadable.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> These were saved as .wps files on my old computer, then copied to a new one, but the
> Works program didn't get copied
> 
> This one has "Microsoft Office Starter" so when I open the documents, there are lots on strange symbols interspersed with the actual text, making them unreadable.


Microsoft has a free converter.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=12


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Microsoft has a free converter.
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=12


That's the same on painterswife posted, but I can't get it to install like it should, or it doesn't work if it did install.

It doesn't help having slow dial up


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If there are only a couple of them, I have a copy of Works on one of my computers and could reformat them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks to Nevada, my problem is resolved!!

Thank you, Sir!

(And thanks to the others as well)


----------

